# spray paint label



## con2rol (Jun 25, 2006)

hello
i am an amateur t shirt maker, my knowledge is very limited to this field.. 
i want to ask a question about labelling.
i was thinking of using a vinly cutter to cut of the logo from a print out, then use some kind of a spray paint and spray over the vinly cut out in the back of the neck area.

i am aware of the other options, heat transfer, silk screen or attach a label..

but the reason i want to do this, is because the shirts are direct to garment printed, and if i heat transfer the logo. the logo will be affected by washing and time before the main print, and that would look bad.. and i cant afford to silkscreen the logo either..

my question is; will this work...

if so what type of spray paint, ink, (or whatever) to use..

can i use the spray paint cans that they use to spray paint on the walls in the streets..?? i live in a very small outskirt town where there is no much ( actually there is no specialized suppliers in the field of shirt printing and i cant order form remote since i dont print in bulks)

thanks


----------



## CherokeeDesign (Jan 31, 2010)

I think spray paint would end up being too stiff or rough feeling, right at the back of the neck.

You could probably find fabric paint at a art/hobby/craft store, or maybe even the art/craft section at Wal Mart. If you have a vinyl cutter, if you could fabricate or get ahold of 1 screen and possibly apply the vinyl to the screen and use it as a stencil. Then maybe a stenciling brush (round/short/stiff bristles) and kind of blot it. It will probably take some experimentation, but I bet you can get a result you would like. The Simply Spray ones are aerosols: Simply Spray Fabric Paints

If you make enough of your shirts on a regular basis, you might try making a single color screen press. I just started building a 4 color press, and the single color ones I saw in doing my research didn't look like they would be too difficult to make.


----------

